# How to fix prodedure entry point [email protected] could not be locater in dynamic l



## MFWIIC (Feb 7, 2016)

I bought Far Cry 3 and I got a problem with it ... It told me that the file binkw32.dll is not found so I downloaded it and put it inside the folder and put another copy in the System32 folder, but after I have done that it told me this (The procedure entry point [email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library C:/New folder/FUTURE GAMES/FarCry3/FC3.dll. .... Any help please?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Search and type *CMD*, Right click the *CMD *results and* Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated_ Command Prompt _register the .dll file
To register (or re-register) a file, type:
*regsvr32 binkw32.dll *and press enter


----------

